# does the stuff realy work



## scruff2b (Jul 27, 2010)

ok first off i am a barber from ky who loves life and golf ive been trying to break that 80 mark for years. I just cant seem to get it done. i was talking to a guy at the range few days ago and he said he got these cds called breaking 80. he said the help him out a bunch. he took my email address and sent me this link Proven Golf Instruction Program - Drop 7.5 Shots By the Weekend can some you check it out and tell me what you thank about it


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I can honestly say (from prior experience, and many wasted $$$$$) that 99.9% of all golf training aids that says "drop X" number of strokes in one week, month, whatever, or uses the words "secret", or "cure" in their advertisement should be given a wide berth. If you do a search (google) for "golf training videos", you will see 31 million results available. Breaking 80 is tough. Best way I know to break 80 every so often is to practice the short game to a point where the golfer is one putting a lot of greens when they miss them in regulation. No malice intended but one of the best short game videos/books available is the one titled "Golf's Short Game for Dummies". It gives the user all the short game basics required for the user to improve their own game from. It's up to the individual to improve, regardless of what ever training aid is being used. Just my $0.02 worth. 


scruff2b said:


> ok first off i am a barber from ky who loves life and golf ive been trying to break that 80 mark for years. I just cant seem to get it done. i was talking to a guy at the range few days ago and he said he got these cds called breaking 80. he said the help him out a bunch. he took my email address and sent me this link Proven Golf Instruction Program - Drop 7.5 Shots By the Weekend can some you check it out and tell me what you thank about it


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

He and welcome to the site. Now I agree most if not all of these thing do not work alone I would go and get lessons from a pro it may cost a little more but be worth it in the end.

By the way please reple so the I know that this just isn't spam other wise it will be delete. Sorry if you are real but it happens alot.


----------



## dmacman3 (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know what it cost you, but I found all the help I need to go from an 80's shooter to a 70's shooter at Improve your Golf Game for just $8.95. this week I shot a 73 and a 74, my handicap used to be 14, now it is a 7.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

You must be very careful before purchasing things like this. There are alot of free golf tips around. Here is my favourite tips website: Golf Tips


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Advice*

I agree with FrogsHair advice. There is so much free information available online you can do most of the research yourself. Just research your most common problem and you are sure to find a lot of great answers.

The real key to breaking 80 is getting the basics of the golf swing right first. Stance, grip, posture and a sound golf swing. Just one or two lessons with a pro who can show you a video of your golf swing will do wonders for your game. I know this was the case for me!

As mentioned spend some time on your short game. Being able to 1 or 2 putt most greens is a great asset because you're not going to hit every green in regulation. Practice your chipping until you can put it within holing distance every time.


----------



## sbooker (Aug 20, 2010)

Peronally, I've been trying to break 90. While I haven't done it yet, I once read that Anika Sorenstam tracked all of her shots. She said this allows her to see where her real problems are. Being a tight-wad, I looked for a cheap, but high-quality tool to help me find my pain points. I recently found this site which analyzes my game for FREE!.

I haven't been using it long. But I like how easy it is to use and how it looks. We'll see. I hope they add more features. Have you considered using a tool to analyze your game? If so, what online tools do you use?


----------

